
E-Waste recycling innovator faces prison for trying to extend life span of PCs - wyldfire
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/02/15/eric-lundgren-e-waste-recycling-innovator-faces-prison-for-trying-to-extend-lifespan-of-pcs/
======
Cw67NTN8F
_> >Microsoft filed a letter seeking $420,000 in restitution for lost sales_

Lost sales because they might have bought a new PC with Windows? Odds are that
the PCs already came with Windows, so maybe he installed a newer version of
Windows....

~~~
phire
Microsoft appears to be arguing that since the restore disks were missing,
there is no way to restore windows and access the license that the computer
already has.

Therefore, microsoft wants the recycler to buy a fresh copy of windows, with a
new license at full price. And it's these lost sales which they appear to be
complaining about.

Maybe the fact that these computers already had licenses got lot at the
original trial.

~~~
lisper
It didn't "get lost". Microsoft deliberately obscured it.

[Microsoft] “testified that a free restore CD was worth the same price as a
new Windows operating system with a license. … This was false and inaccurate
testimony provided by Microsoft in an attempt to set a precedent that will
scare away future recyclers and refurbishers from reusing computers without
first paying Microsoft again for another license. … Anyone successfully
extending the life cycle of computers or diverting these computers from
landfills for reuse in society is essentially standing in the way of
Microsoft’s profits.”

------
lostmsu
This sounds like an overzealous legal department. Perhaps if this case would
become more visible, somebody from Microsoft would insist on dropping charges.

